# 12,411...no big deal



## alsih2o (Aug 7, 2003)

so oyu say it's my birthday...dun nu nu nu nu...it's my birthday too! dununununu 

 34 today, dodging p-kitty avatar attacks and critical blows for this long makes a man look funny i am telling you.


----------



## arwink (Aug 7, 2003)

Sending you the ever-luvin' happy birthday vibes from the southern continent


----------



## Sniktch (Aug 7, 2003)

Happy Birthday, Clay!


----------



## Crothian (Aug 7, 2003)

And a big happy birthday goes out from the people a few stats north!!  Habby Birthday Mark!!!


----------



## Darkness (Aug 7, 2003)

Happy birthday, Mark!

Have a good one.


----------



## Maldur (Aug 7, 2003)

Happy B-day!

So when is the party?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Aug 7, 2003)

And a happy Birthday from me, too!

Note how all the usual suspects have chimed in first...

P-kitty - surely you're not going to let him get away with having such an ordinary avatar on his Birthday? SOMETHING MUST BE DONE!


----------



## Morbidity (Aug 7, 2003)

Happy B'day ... may the remaining 64(*) years of your life be full of joy.
Official actuarial disclaimer : (*) Calculated using Oz stats and assuming you represent the average person. Since you are neither Aussie nor the average person, this statistic is in fact completely meaningless. Hope you have a nice day.

I'm a mere 64 days off celebrating having been alive for 10,000 days. Counting down ...


----------



## Mark (Aug 7, 2003)

Happy B-day Alsih!


----------



## Dinkeldog (Aug 7, 2003)

Good job, Clay, but you'll never catch up to me!

Bwa-ha-ha-ha-ha!
Bwa-ha-ha-ha-ha!
Bwa-ha-ha-ha-hack-hack-*cough*-wheeze


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 7, 2003)

Happy birthday Mark!

I'll eat a piece of cake in your honor today at lunch.


----------



## Skade (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm late to the party, but I hope it was a happy one!


----------



## AGGEMAM (Aug 7, 2003)

Congrats mate! Have a look at what I got for you.


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 7, 2003)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> *Congrats mate! Have a look at what I got for you. *




 when erics grandma opens fire, just rememebr this was not on my wishlist


----------



## Angcuru (Aug 7, 2003)

Happy Birthday, Mark!  

So, I wonder why kind of attack you are going to recieve from P-Kitty today...


----------



## AGGEMAM (Aug 7, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *
> 
> when erics grandma opens fire, just rememebr this was not on my wishlist  *




Nah but I know you better than that..

(I'll remove it now that you have seen it.)


----------



## KnowTheToe (Aug 7, 2003)

Happy Birthday to our friendly local potter.


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 7, 2003)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Nah but I know you better than that..
> 
> (I'll remove it now that you have seen it.) *




 good man


----------



## Silver Moon (Aug 7, 2003)

Yo Clay-mation Man!  

Birthday Wishes of the Fondest Kind from this direction.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Aug 7, 2003)

Happy birthday, Mark!  

Keep firing!


----------



## Steve Jung (Aug 8, 2003)

Happy birthday to our favorite silicate.


----------



## DerianCypher (Aug 8, 2003)

have a great b-day clay!


----------



## Kai Lord (Aug 8, 2003)

Happy Birthday, man.


----------



## William Ronald (Aug 8, 2003)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## the Jester (Aug 8, 2003)

Happy birthday, dude!

Hope all's well your way- hi to the dogs and cats!


----------



## seasong (Aug 8, 2003)

Happy Birthday. A day late .


----------



## Buttercup (Aug 9, 2003)

Oh, Clay.  I'm sorry I missed your birthday yesterday!  I think I only popped in for a few minutes the entire day.  

I hope it was a good one!


----------



## Mercule (Aug 18, 2003)

Happy belated, man.


----------

